# Greatest Olypmic Champion



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

*Greatest Olympic Champion*

In my opinion has to be Alexander Karelin. After reading the Sports quotes thread I went looking for a quote Karelin had, but couldn't remember the wording. I checked his Wikipedia and even though I already knew this info I realized how amazingly dominant he was. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Karelin



> He competed at the heaviest weight class of his day, 130 kg (286 lb). His conditioning, quickness, and incredible physical stature for his weight, perhaps combined with his dominance of the sport, led to him being known as "The Experiment" by much of the rest of the world. The term connoted the notion that his strength and skill were the result of some kind of scientific experiment. When asked why he thought he was called that, Karelin noted that others don't understand because "I train every day of my life as they have never trained a day in theirs."


12 European Championships
9 World Championships
3 Olympic Gold Medals
13 years with out a loss
6 years not giving up a point


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Steve Redgrave got 5 gold medals for one rowing event so he was olympic champion for 20 years. that is impressive


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Jesse Owens, had 4 gold medals but got all of them at the 1936 olympics in Berlin with Hitler watching.


----------

